# Long Term LL Stomper Review - unbiased info, and useful for mid-sized paddlers



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Kyle Smith's paddled the stomper more than anyone one out there. He wrote a bang up review on the boat. Totally unbiased with the pros / and cons...
The review is particularly good if you are a mid sized paddler and are wondering if you should paddle the 80 or 90.

Liquid Logic Stomper 90 Long Term Review - By Kyle Smith


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Great review. Love LL boats.


----------

